
Ask HN: If I taught myself quantum computation, could I get a job in it? - virgil_disgr4ce
I&#x27;ve been working on teaching myself quantum mechanics for a few years and have recently stepped up my game and made some real progress (especially with the help of McMahon&#x27;s &quot;Quantum Computing Explained&quot;).<p>If I taught myself rigorously enough, could I get a job in the field of quantum computation?
======
JoachimSchipper
I'd just send an e-mail to people who employ "quantum programmers" \- there
are groups at Google, IBM and Microsoft, as well as at many universities.

I do know that the industry groups employ engineers as well as more "pure"
scientists.

------
gesman
Quants paid really well :)

(but it's not exactly quantum)

------
rajacombinator
Not really a field ...

